#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Units Operations of Chemcial Engineering 7th Ed. McGraw-Hill NEED E-BOOK/PDF DOWNLOAD

## Kbecker90

Need this book desperately for class. Thanks guys

See More: Units Operations of Chemcial Engineering 7th Ed. McGraw-Hill NEED E-BOOK/PDF DOWNLOAD

----------


## Beni_pgn

I need  too....share please

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear Beni,
I have this book "Unit Operations of Chemical Engineering," Author: Dennis C. Prieve, Publishing Year 2000, Publisher: Carnegie Mellon University
If needed I can upload

----------


## Ibrahim23

I also need it. Thanks

----------

